# BCM4318 problem with b43 driver

## katelyn

I have a BCM4318 wireless card which is failing to connect to any networks. For testing, I have disabled all security on the network and enabled SSID broadcasting, yet the problem remains.

The card is shown as follows:

```
02:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

Before the 2.6.24 kernel, I was using this with the bcm43xx driver and it was working very well. But when I updated to 2.6.24, the card suddenly became very unreliable, so I enabled the new b43 driver in the kernel. Since then, the card has not worked at all, and I'm now using the 2.6.25-r1 kernel.

My /etc/conf.d/net file is as follows:

```
config_wlan0="192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.1.254"

modules_wlan0="iwconfig"

essid_wlan0="RogueNetwork"

```

When starting the card with /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart, dmesg gives me the following output:

```
b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 102/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

```

I then have to manually do iwconfig wlan0 txpower on and ifconfig wlan0 up. When doing this, dmesg gives me the following:

```
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

But after this, the card can successfully see the network, as iwlist scan shows:

```
Cell 03 - Address: 00:1B:2F:78:0E:DA

                    ESSID:"RogueNetwork"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=71/100  Signal level=-40 dBm  Noise level=-53 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000000e390772

```

However, iwconfig shows that although the card appears to have associated, the link quality and signal level are both zero:

```
wlan0  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"RogueNetwork"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1B:2F:78:0E:DA   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:

```

Is this a known problem with this driver? I have read other posts that have got the b43 driver working with this card. Can someone help me with this or give any suggestions as to what I might be doing wrong?

----------

## keyson

Hi katelyn,

You may have the wrong firmware for the driver.

Check this http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-new

As your log say

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128
> 
> b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
> ...

 

Regards

----------

## katelyn

It's possible there's a firmware problem, but I did follow those instructions exactly. According to b43-fwcutter -l, 410.2160 is the correct microcode version for my driver. So, unless the instructions from that site are wrong for my card, it seems that is not the problem.

----------

## keyson

Yes you may be right about that.

But as they use a different tarball for 2.6.24 and 2.6.25 it may be a difference.

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware

I run the driver on my laptop (4318 chip) and 2.6.24 kernel and wl_apsta_mimo.o (size 931638).

What the driver is looking for is the ID (FW13) and i have microcode 410.2160.

The wl_apsta_mimo.o for the 2.6.25 is size 1 194 265.

The laptop run Ubuntu 8.04 and i don't have wireless in any of the computers running Gentoo, so I can't test it. 

But I had similar problems before i found the right firmware for the laptop. I could scan and it found the network but the

link was not showing any thing.

----------

## katelyn

From what you're saying, it does seem like it could be a firmware problem. Unfortunately I've tried all possible versions of the firmware now and none of them work. From searching Google I see that others have had this problem with my card and have not succeeded in getting it to work with the b43 driver. I suspect I'm going to have to buy a new card while waiting for the driver to be fixed to work with this one, if it ever will.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Or you could switch to using ndsiwrapper with 2.6.25-gentoo-r1. While the initial connect can be somewhat tenuous, once the interface starts, it is as rock solid as it is under the .22 version kernel family. For really good wireless with a broadcom adapter, move to kernel versions 2.6.22.19 or 2.6.22-gentoo-r10, and then set up ndiswrapper. You will get a more reliable, more stable, and faster connect.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Vanquirius

Downgrading the kernel worked for me too, thanks.

----------

## katelyn

I'm trying to use ndiswrapper, and hopefully that will work. Does anyone have any idea where I could find the 64-bit version of the Windows driver for this card? I can only find 32-bit drivers which do not work. I have read that 64-bit drivers do exist.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Vanquirius, you're welcome. I am sad about this situation because apparently, the .22 family is out of development. That sucks. Fortunately, 2.6.25 is a lot closer to functional than anything since .22.

As per the question about 64 bit drivers, the only thing I can think of would be for you to try to get a 64 bit driver from the manufacturer of the adapter.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## katelyn

I have found a 64-bit driver (had to get it from Acer in the end), and installed it in ndiswrapper. The card is now detected and it connects to my network, provided that SSID broadcasting is enabled. I can't really say my original problem is solved, and I'd still prefer to use the native driver, but at least I don't have to buy a new card now. Thank you everyone for your help.

----------

